# Eden centre



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Any advice, please, on the Eden Centre. i.e. Overnighting either on cheap sites or wild. NOT club members.

nobby


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Try this one http://www.eids.co.uk/doubletrees/ Its about a mile walk to the Centre but you will have no trouble parking a motorhome there whereever you stay.

peedee


----------



## 89813 (May 1, 2005)

If you like plants this is well worth a visit

penjerrickgarden


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

thanks folks

peedee that looks ok to me.

anskyber...not me for the plants, it's my navigator's day out. LOL


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Am I the only person that thought Eden was rubbish? Well not so much rubbish as a boring long walk into a pit, my partner agreed with me and she knows the name of every growing thing we pass.

Stopped to walk the dogs outside the site and found a very nice footpath though...


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I thinkl Eden is a marvel of the time. Would you have thought it possible to grow a tropical jungle in the UK 50 years ago? You will have David Bellamy after you.  
I have been twice and enjoyed it both times although I was disappointed to see nothing greatly different outside the domes with the change of seasons. 

Even Eden is going to be dwarfed by the domes being planned on the outskirts of Bedford in some old clay pits to house giant marine aquariums to be built for research purposes. It is planned to open these to the public, presumable to help fund the research and pay for the upkeep.

peedee


----------

